# Kicker L5 sub separated cone



## jmvar (May 11, 2009)

I just received an L5 sub that had the cone completely separate from the spider. I am not sure how that really happened because it is not my sub and I don't know the history of it.

Is this a complete loss? Can I glue it somehow to the plastic spider? Both pieces look to be plastic. I may just try CA glue.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Might look into an epoxy or rubber resin as well.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

That is a new one. I was told by a Kicker dealer that they usually come apart at the corners when driven hard. I guess excessive bottoming out would cause the cone to come apart at the spider. You could try gluing it back together but it will be a PITA to keep the voice coil aligned...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Use this:

http://www.loctitehf.com/assets/tds/438-EN.pdf

It is a rubber toughened CA glue. Pretty much the perfect adhesive for your application.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Go to your local Kicker dealer.
You can send it in & Upgrade to the curant L5 for around $180 or so..
Plus shiping..


----------

